# Учитель музыки в общеобразовательной школе > Музыкальная копилка > Виртуальная школа >  Adobe Audition-пишем голос!

## Туз Козырный

В этом разделе будем учиться записывать и обрабатывать голос в прекрасной программе-Adobe Audition (бывшая Cool Pro)!

----------


## АЯ

я первая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

Думаю,что этот раздел поможет нам в нашей нелегкой школьной работе.Ведь очень часто приходится делать плюсовки(причем срочно,за пару часов,сам знаю!),чтобы потом использовать в выступлениях на концертах и др.школьных мероприятиях.Я в эти момэнты и пользуюсь этой программой.Итак,что нам нужно:
1.Установить на комп программу Adobe Audition-3,желательно с руссификатором.У меня эта версия и стоит.Можно пользоваться и Адобе-2,и Адобе-1,5(еще она наз.Cool Edit Pro 1,5).Этих программ в Инете хватает,качаем и устанавливаем.
2.Микрофон...Можно использовать простейший(гарнитуру компа),а моно и крутой,за пару тыс.зеленых(если директор школы вам купит:biggrin:).Но и на простом микрофоне в этой проге моно добиться отл.результатов :Aga: 
Включаем его на вход звуковой карты компа(ищем на системном блоке,он обычно КРАСНОГО цвета).Вот туда и втыкаем(осторожно,шоб не поломать стол,на котором стоит компьютер:biggrin:).
3.Проверяем,работает ли то,что мы воткнули (микрофон то-есть).Думаю,все уже что-то записывали на комп с микрофона,поэтому подробно объяснять энтот этап не буду.
А ТЕПЕРЬ К ПРОГРАММЕ:
1.Открываем программу.
2.Щелкаем по первому треку(на нем будет воспроизводиться фанера,т.е. минусовка)
3.Вверху в гл.меню ищем Вставка(Insert)-Аудио(Wave from File).
4.В выпавшем списке выбираем минусовку.
5.Нажимаем Открыть-и все,минус на первом треке!
6.Жмем плей-проверяем,как звучит минусовка.
7.Слушаем через гарнитуру(колонки ОТКЛЮЧИТЬ!!!),ведь у нас нет в школе спец.студийного помещения со звукоизоляц.,кабиной и пр. студийными прибамбасами.
Перерыв.......

----------


## АЯ

АААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!А дальше??????????????????:biggrin:

----------


## АЯ

а я всё жду продолжения :061:  :016:  :036:  :061:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Продолжим...
1.Теперь щелчок на 2 треке(он поменяет цвет).На этот трек будем записывать голос!!!
2.Нажимаем маленькую красную кнопочку R(запись) или З (слева против 2 трека!)
3.Выпадет окно,где нужно выбрать,куда мы будем сохранять нашу работу(сессию).Советую создать новую папку,подписать названием песни,над которой работаем и туда все сохранять.
4.Одеваем наушники,ставим микрофон перед собой(но не очень близко,и чтоб удобно было петь),с гарнитурой очень удобно-он всегда на одном расстоянии от рта и поэтому уровень записи будет постоянным!
5.Внизу на панели управления жмем КРАСНУЮ(запись) кнопку(она ГЛАВНАЯ)-заморгают индикаторы,побежит вертик.черта.
6.Все! Запись идет-в наушниках слышим минус,под него поем (в микрофон,а не в мужа!).:biggrin:
7.Во время пения на втором треке будет отображаться граф.отображение вашего пения(голоса),она называется волновая форма.Если нет отображения-значит голос не записывается,что-то неправильно сделали.Обычно проблем не возникало,если ничего лишнего не клацали(где не знаете!):cool:.Сразу после установки программа по умолчанию все настройки делает сама и отлично работает!
8.По окончанию записи жмем СТОП.
9.Теперь можно послушать,че мы там напели.Только не пугаться-мы ж еще не обрабатывали наш голосовой 2 трек.
10.Если не получилось или сбились,ошиблись-не беда.Остановите СТОП,слева в большом окне правой щелчок по Трек2-Close Fales(Закрыть файл).То есть-удалить.Подтверждаете удаление.Снова по новой можно записывать на этом же треке.
11.Старайтесь спеть красиво и как можно более точно с минусом и мелодией!:cool: Потом легче будет обрабатывать!
Перерыв...... :Ha:

----------


## АЯ

бегу пробовать!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
Сергей, проблема... У меня в наушниках нет звука в  Adobe Audition:frown:
колонки отключила.
Просто музыка в наушниках звучит. а в проге - нет... только через колонки...

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
может прогу переустановить на новую? например - 2-ую или 3-ю????

----------


## Туз Козырный

Все правильно,в наушниках ты при записи свой голос не услышишь,а УВИДИШЬ на дорожке графику.И будет в такт со словами бегать зеленый индикатор! А голос можно будет прослушать только после СТОП.Нажмешь кнопу воспроизв. и послушаешь!

----------


## АЯ

но я и фанеры не слышу - в смысле музыки... :Tu:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Тогда посмотри на маленькую зеленую кнопку М(mute)-заглушить против трека с минусом слева.Она должна быть ОТЖАТА!А звуковая волна иметь не серый,а зеленый цвет.

----------


## АЯ

всё так, но звука минуса нет:frown: я уже в регуляторе громкости все кнопки перепробовала...

----------


## Туз Козырный

Кто его знает :Oj: 
Удали прогу,почисть реестр и поставь по новой.Она по умолчанию сама все правильно должна настроить!
Или...
1.Нажми в гл. меню Options-Device Properties
2.В окне выбери Wave Out,там ниже могут быть в строке разные драйверы(напр.у меня Wave Mapper и Realtek).Попробуй их поменяй!

----------


## АЯ

что значит почистить реестр?

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ох,елы-палы...она и этого не знает :Vah:  :Oj: 
Ладно,не трогай реестр-просто удали прогу и заново поставь.Только ставь на тот раздел компа,где стоит ОПЕРАЦИОННАЯ СИСТЕМА! Обычно это диск С.
Может быть она у тебя изначально неправильно установлена.:cool:
Пробуй!
Если есть Adobe-3-установи ее.И ничего не крути-верти,пусть все установки будут автоматически(по умолчанию!).

----------


## АЯ

угу!!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*
пошла прогу качать 3-ю

----------


## Сартакова Евгения

В этом разделе будем учиться записывать и обрабатывать голос в прекрасной программе-Adobe Audition (бывшая Cool Pro)!

Здравствуйте! Скажите, а где можно приобрести эту программу. Спасибо.

----------


## petrovna2106

И у меня такой нету. И в Шкатулке нету... Пошла в поисковик

Нашла 2 варианта: 150 Мб без русификатора и 50 Мб-архив с русификатором. Малый вес объясняют удачным сжатием. Качаю 50 Мб.

Кстати, у меня сынок годик назад приносил эту Аудишн на диске, установить не смогли. Решили, что наш старенький комп не потянул требования. (Это сын так решил, я не влезала)
Потянет ли в этот раз - посмотрим...

----------


## veverf

Серёжа! Большое спасибо за уроки. Я этой программой давно пользуюсь, но только для того, чтобы музыку на диски записывать. Всё остальное пока не пробовала. У меня 2- я версия. Вроде все пока понятно. Хочу только микрофончик приобрести новый. Не подскажите, с какими параметрами брать, чтобы без особых наворотов, только по делу. Или они все одинаковые?...

----------


## petrovna2106

Скачала, открыла. Сынок гитару записал. (Микрофона пока нету.) По записи-наложению треков- имею несколько вопросов, но об этом чуть позже, сначала по программе.
Вот такой фейс у программы:

Правильная картинка?

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем привет!
Так,программа нужна,вижу по вашим сообщениям...
По поводу приобретения я писал ниже в постах-в Инете можно найти,это не проблема.Еще раз повторюсь-есть 3 версии:Cool Edit Pro 1,5 -  Adobe Audition-2 - Adobe Audition-3.Первая весит совсем немного,но к ней нет руссификатора,вторые побольше и есть к ним руссификаторы.Так что выбираем сами,я советую установить 2 или 3 версии.У меня есть все 3,но заливать не буду-долго,у меня медл.безлимит.
И еще по поводу версий программы:у кого слабенький комп-ставьте 1,5.Она почти не грузит систему.
Лично я пишу голос в ней,а обрабатываю в Адобе-3.К Адобе-3 есть очень много разных прекрасных примочек для обработки(они наз.ПЛАГИНЫ).Тоже в инете полно.Но о них позже.Мы начинаем с самого начала...
Итак-ищем,помогаем друг другу(делимся,не жадничаем!) и устанавливаем.Помните,как мы делали с FL-Studio?

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Правильная картинка?


Правильная!

*Добавлено через 28 минут*



> только микрофончик приобрести новый. Не подскажите, с какими параметрами брать, чтобы без особых наворотов


Читай пост 3.

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*
Вот главное рабочее окно программы Adobe Audition-3,режим Мультитрек
[IMG]http://*********ru/859771m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Туз Козырный

А вот Главное окно программы Cool Edit,режим Мультитрек (Multitrack)
[IMG]http://*********ru/911994m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## АЯ

скачала 3-ю
сейчас попробую установить:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 49 минут*
установила 3-ю. но опять таже проблема:frown: нет звука фонограммы. Может надо где-то в настройке наушников копаться?:biggrin:
Музыка с кмпа просто звучит, а проге - нет:frown:

----------


## Antonida

*Туз Козырный*,
 я тоже использую Adobe Audition :rolleyes:, но чаще для редактирования муз. треков
а записываю голос (как свой, так и моих актеров - для масштабных новогодних сказок) у друга на его студии (у него группа), он же мне и "чистит" - всякие шипящие, свистящие, лишние вздохи и посторонние шумы. У него там пультик со всякими прибамбасами имеется и какие-то спец. микрофоны - мне такое не потянуть, дороговато  :Oj:  Хотя мечта о своей студии давно имеется...

----------


## Татьяна Борзухина

ПОМОГИТЕ!!! Бросьте ссылочку на скачивание, пожалуйста. Прошлась уже по десятку в поисковике, везде проблемы!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

> *Туз Козырный*,
>  я тоже использую Adobe Audition :rolleyes:, но чаще для редактирования муз. треков
> а записываю голос (как свой, так и моих актеров - для масштабных новогодних сказок) у друга на его студии (у него группа), он же мне и "чистит" - всякие шипящие, свистящие, лишние вздохи и посторонние шумы. У него там пультик со всякими прибамбасами имеется и какие-то спец. микрофоны - мне такое не потянуть, дороговато  Хотя мечта о своей студии давно имеется...


Так понятное дело-студия есть студия!:wink: Только где ж ее взять и за какие деньги?:wink: А в этой программе можно сделать ВСЕ,и задаром! Дешево,но сердито!!! :Ha:  Я свои работы здесь,дома в комнате делал и потом тоже сравнил со студийными работами товарища.Признаюсь честно-особых отличий не услышал! Все зависит от мастерства,терпения и умения работать с программой и плагинами! :Aga:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Татьяна Борзухина*,
Я качала тут
http://fstud.ru/programmy/2468-adobe...018347-ru.html

----------


## Antonida

> Все зависит от мастерства,терпения и умения работать с программой и плагинами


Эх, же ж всего столько взять-то...:frown:

----------


## veverf

Серёга!!!!! Выхооооодииии!  Записывать научилась. Методом тыка научилась соединять два трека и сохранять. Получается ничего. А КАК ПОЧИСТИТЬ ГОЛОС НЕ ЗНАЮ!!! У нас 20-го ноября юбилей школы. Хочется к нему записать песни с голосом. Жду указаний!

----------


## AlSe

> 6.Все! Запись идет-в наушниках слышим минус,под него поем
> 
> 7.Во время пения на втором треке будет отображаться граф.отображение вашего пения(голоса),она называется волновая форма.Если нет отображения-значит голос не записывается,что-то неправильно сделали.Обычно проблем не возникало,если ничего лишнего не клацали(где не знаете!):cool:.Сразу после установки программа по умолчанию все настройки делает сама и отлично работает!


6. Слышим минус и поём
7. Отображение (волна) отображается, голос пишется, после записи можно послушать, но ВО ВРЕМЯ ЗАПИСИ ЗВУК МИКРОФОНА В НАУШНИКАХ НЕ СЛЫШЕН, одна только минусовка слышна! Нельзя же писать себя и не слышать, что поёшь?! Или так и должно быть?

----------


## marishka-bona

> *Татьяна Борзухина*,
> Я качала тут
> http://fstud.ru/programmy/2468-adobe...018347-ru.html


с этого сайта программа удалена из-зи нарушения авторских прав. А уменя весия 1,5. В ней зампись голоса можно делать. Я в ней только меняю тональность, фомат, темп. :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> 6. Слышим минус и поём
> 7. Отображение (волна) отображается, голос пишется, после записи можно послушать, но ВО ВРЕМЯ ЗАПИСИ ЗВУК МИКРОФОНА В НАУШНИКАХ НЕ СЛЫШЕН, одна только минусовка слышна! Нельзя же писать себя и не слышать, что поёшь?! Или так и должно быть?


Все правильно,по умолчанию программа не воспроизводит при записи голоса именно звук с микрофона,вы его и не услышите,пока не сделаете соотв.настройки.Но для того,чтобы использовать эту функцию нужен хороший компьютер с хорошей (и дорогой!)звуковой картой.А также нужен быстродействующий звуковой драйвер,чтобы задержка обработанного голоса на воспроизведение была очень и очень минимальной :Aga: .Иначе звук с микрофона после обработки будет идти с большой задержкой(аналогично эффекту реверберации) и при записи вы услышите в наушниках обработанный голос,но с отставанием по времени.А это,согласитесь,совсем не то :Aga: Можете включить и попробовать:
1.Внизу в рабочем окне программы(справа) есть кнопка выбора микшера аудио,попробуйте переключить-и все услышите.У меня щас программа не установлена и поэтому не могу показать скриншот.Но найдете,это несложно.Поэкспериментируйте,это полезно.
Услышите,сколько нужно вашему компу времени,чтобы обработать звук с микрофона(чем больше эффектов будет включено,тем больше запаздывание относительно минуса).А потом возьмете бабки и пойдете покупать новый комп с хорошей звуковой картой и драйвером:biggrin:
И будет тогда счастье! У меня недорогой комп с дешевой стандартной интегрированной звуковухой,поэтому я при записи голоса функцию воспроизведения записываемого звукового трека НЕ ВКЛЮЧАЮ.Пробовал и самый быстродействующий драйвер(Azio4.All)-немного лучше,но все равно запаздывание есть.:wink:

----------


## veverf

Сергей! Может быть продолжим уроки в Адобе.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Сергей! Может быть продолжим уроки в Адобе.


С удовольствием! В каком направлении бум двигаться? О записи с микрофона рассказал.Что интересует? Обработка голоса? Спрашивай!

----------


## veverf

Серёжа! Когда мы месяц назад учились записывать голос под твоим руководством, мне казалось, что трек с голосом можно сохранить отдельно без минусовки. А сейчас не получается. Помоги советом, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

Делаем так:
1.В режиме Мультитрек(это режим,в котором мы записывали) щелкаем лев.по треку с голосом,который хотим сохранить(окошко слева возле выбранного трека окрасится в желтый цвет,будьте внимательны,иначе сохранится совсем другой трек.Обязательно нужно выбрать(щелкнуть по нему!!!)
2.Вверху слева есть 2 окошка-Правка и Мультитрек.Нажимаем Правка.
3.Перед нами окно с изображ.записанной звуковой волны(ну с голосом).
4.В Главном меню выбрать Файл-Сохранить как.
5.Выскочит окно,где выбираем папку для сохранения файла и тип файла(формат),в котором будем сохранять(WAV,mp3 или другие форматы)
6.Жмем в окне Сохранить-файл сохранится в той папке и в том формате,каком мы выбрали.ВСЕ! :Ok:

----------


## Senia

Прошу прощения,за вторжение ......
Увидел название темы,и вспомнил своё знакомство с ПРОГРАММОЙ.
Когдато много вопросов обсуждалось ТУТ...
Может кому поможет......:wink:
*Туз Козырный*  ... :br:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Прошу прощения,за вторжение ......


Да че там...Милости просим!:smile:Спасибо за ссылочку :Ok: ,давно на старом форуме не был:frown: :Pivo:

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

> Cool Edit Pro 1,5 - Adobe Audition-2 - Adobe Audition-3.Первая весит совсем немного,но к ней нет руссификатора


ПРивет этому дому! У меня стоит 1,5 - с русификатором, а плагины качаю в инете и устанавливаю все на туже полторашку. №3 тяжелый, №2 не пробовала. Пользуюсь давно для разных целей, нравится! Монтаж муз. файлов, запись голоса, инструментов - !!!!! Как я раньше без нее работала?

*Всех с наступающим Новым годом!!!!*

----------


## Туз Козырный

> У меня стоит 1,5 - с русификатором,


Согласен на все 100! В полторашке оч.удобно записывать-она самая легкая из всех 3-х версий и почти не грузит систему.А обработки все-в Адобе-3 со всеми плагами и прибамбасами.Отлично получается!...А я не знал,что русик есть к 1,5 :Tu: Не поделишься?:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

С удовольствием, только немного погодя, гости идут табунами....:biggrin:

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

Вот обещала, выкладываю Adobe 1,5 с русификатором. http://narod.ru/disk/16643762000/Ado...201.5.zip.html

*ВСЕХ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ХРИСТОВЫМ!!!!*

----------


## Туз Козырный

Вау :Ok: Молодец! :Ok:  От всех-большое спасибо! :Aga:  Также с Рождеством Христовым!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Вот* чего нашла по программе
Там в конце статьи про задавки и про чистку фальшивого голоса.
Я только не смогла задавку сделать, программа виснет. Или я не то делаю...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Вот обещала, выкладываю Adobe 1,5 с русификатором. http://narod.ru/disk/16643762000/Ado...201.5.zip.html


Серега, а у нас версия 3. Это лучше или хуже?
Заменить или оставить свою? Если комп у меня слабый, ОЗУ 512...

----------


## Туз Козырный

Если комп слабый-работай в 1,5 версии (Cool Edit Pro еще она называется).
3 версия наиболее навороченная из всех(да и 2-я тоже неслабая)и больше соотв.грузят систему.

----------


## Malissa

*Туз Козырный*,
Сережа, подскажи, когда устанавливаю Адоб, мне выскакивает надпись - "запись звука не возможна.... по каким то там причинам".  Что сие означает?

----------


## Malissa

Вот такая картинка появляется...
[IMG]http://*********org/289066m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Туз Козырный

:Vah: не знаю...
1.Ты работаешь со ЗВУКОМ-и это главное
2.У тебя в компьютере мож стоять куча программ всяких,а они красивые и мощные,настраивают компьютер под себя,об чем мы даж знать не знаем
3.Определись-ведь тебе нужен именно ЗВУК
4.Забалабась(ну отформатируй)по новой(придется кое че стереть)...если ссильно жалко-сохрани в сундуке на память:biggrin:
5.Поставь драйверы звуковые(они в комплекте с комп должны поставляться)
6.И ставь Adobe-и будет тебе песня :Ok: 
Adobe не любит,когда на него лезут всякие игралки-стрелялки-бродилки :Vah: мы же не в бирюльки играем-мы же МУЗЫКАНТЫ:cool: :flower: 
и никого туды не пускай(ну в свое...энто...святилище:biggrin: :flower: )

----------


## Malissa

*Туз Козырный*,
Хорошо. Буду пробовать дальше. Спасибо!

----------


## Туз Козырный

Сделай себе отдельный раздел в компьютере,поставь туда чистую операционку со звуковыми драйверами,а потом Adobe.И работай со звуком только там-увидишь,как классно все будет работать :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## petrovna2106

И вот я здесь.
Сережа, имею вопрос.
Когда записали голос под минусовую фонограмму, то получилось так: фонограмма слишком громкая, голос слаб. Соответственно, минусовая дорожка широкая, раскидистая. Голосовая - узенькая и тощая.
Микрофон в настройках компа сделан на всю мощь. 
[IMG]http://f5.********info/thumb/e99ebf42eb0c28534052e0c3137c48f75abcd862619733.jpg[/IMG]
Как отрегулировать громкость голосовой дорожки? Какую вертушку еще надо покрутить? Я читала, что надо копировать голосовую дорожку и ее отдельно обрабатывать, но ничего не поняла.

Что такое сведение?

----------


## Туз Козырный

Привет! :flower: 
Отвечаю на вопрос
1.Не надо записывать голос с микрофона в режиме Стерео!У нас что,супер-микрофоны и супер-студия?Голос пишем в режиме Моно(по крайней мере я так делаю и доволен)
2.Для этого в окне программы,где пишем трек нажми на вход(там еще надпись Realtek HD) и в выпавшем меню поставь галочку напротив Моно-Realtek-Input 1
3.Пробуем записать фрагмент голоса в полной тишине(ест,микрофон должен быть выставлен погромче еще на панели аудиокарты),если очень слабый уровень при максимуме ползуна,то в некоторых аудиокартах есть кнопочка Усил.микрофона.Но пользоваться ею надо аккуратно,ведь она с полезным сигналом(голосом) усилит и всякие бяки.Вобщем,пробуем,подбираем.Здесь главное-не смотреть,что размах сигнала на дорожке записи маленький,а чтобы чисто и качественно!
4.Теперь усилим звук голосовой дорожки-это уже начинается ОБРАБОТКА записанного трека.Переключим программу вверху слева в режим ПРАВКА,у нас останется только записанный трек,его надо выделить-жмем вверху в гл.меню программы Правка-Выбрать всю волну.Трек сменит окраску!
5.Он готов к обработке!Начинаем творить:biggrin:идем в Гл.меню-Эффекты.В выпавшем меню выбери Amplitude and Compression- Нормализация-100 проц,жми- по высоте волна должна увеличиться,если мало-добавь процентов нормализации.Но не переборщи!Слушай,прокручивай каждый раз трек и подбирай громкость.
6.Можно еще в меню Эффекты выбрать Amplitude and Compression-Hard Limiting.Поставь лимит -3 или -1.И опять послушай-посмотри,поиграйся этими эффектами,они обязат.повысят громкость звучания голосового трека.
7.Переключи опять прогу в режим Мультитрек и послушай,как звучит голос с фонограммой.Если не катит-возвращайся назад в режим Правка и все сначала! :Oj: 
8.Не забывай,что в Гл.меню Правка есть режим Отменить,то есть,если много или мало-Отменить,а потом уже только выставляй новые значения.Иначе запутаешься и трек придется заново переписать!Но это,пока научишься,быстро ничего не бывает :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Туз Козырный*,
Спасибо Сережа.
Теперь очередной вопрос:
Треба записанный голос подкорректировать, добавить солидности, убрать косяки.
Я думаю, что опять Правка, Выделить волну. 
Далее прошу инструкций.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Привет :flower: 
Для того,чтобы можно было выполнить коррекцию вокала(это когда вокалист немножко не попадает в нужные нотки),советую скачать плагин для автоматической коррекции вокала,он называется Antares Autotune,есть самая последняя 5 версия этой программы.Поищите,скачайте,установите!
Это плагин VST(есть еще плагины DX),но о них позже.
 Затем откройте Аудишн и найдите в меню Обновить VST.Программа сама его найдет в системе и добавит в список эффектов VST.Он под таким названием и появится.Как с ним работать-объясню потом.А пока ищи и установи! :Ha:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем привет!
Напоминаю-я не профессионал :Nono: ,а простой УЧИТЕЛЬ МУЗЫКИ...и все мои советы,рекомендации и прочие приемы работы с программой ADOBE(а,собственно и весь раздел нашей учительской беседки!) создавался для помощи именно УЧИТЕЛЯМ(ЦАМ! :Aga: )...по собственному опыту знаю,как им нелегко...Уж пусть простят меня профи в этом деле :Grin: ...этот раздел-не для студийной работы,он для школьно-домашней неблагодарной работы учителя музыки!...и все,чему я научился(и учусь!!!) в работе с программой-стараюсь объяснить на популярном нашем школьно-учительском языке! :Grin:

----------


## petrovna2106

> все,чему я научился(и учусь!!!) в работе с программой-стараюсь объяснить на популярном нашем школьно-учительском языке


И за это тебе большое спасибо :Tender:

----------


## vladkar

Здравствуйте, *Туз Козырный*!Я прочитал всю тему,а ответа на мой вопрос я так и не нашёл.По поводу записи и обработки вокала в АА3 всё сказано верно-без вопросов.Но у меня  такой вопрос: у меня женский вокальный ансамбль и я хочу их записать в АА3.Если вы можете помочь в этом вопросе - напишите.Под рукой у меня ноутбук,АА3 и микшерный пульт Allen&heat  ZED-12FX c USB - шнуром.Буду ждать вашего ответа!

----------


## oshkyn

Да режим стерео лучше не делать.
______
авилон

----------

